# Local 11 ETI boot camp



## Dglemont

Socalsparky92 said:


> What's up guys,
> I was just called in for boot camp and I start on Monday the 17th, I got word that they do a tool check to see if you have all of your tools on the apprentice/CW list and if you don't they give you the boot. Just looking for some answers. If anyone has any questions about the process or prepping for interview/test let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys!



I start on Monday as well. I was told to dress like you're going to work. Boots, jeans, and a shirt. Also a notebook and pen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose618

Socalsparky92 said:


> What's up guys,
> I was just called in for boot camp and I start on Monday the 17th, I got word that they do a tool check to see if you have all of your tools on the apprentice/CW list and if you don't they give you the boot. Just looking for some answers. If anyone has any questions about the process or prepping for interview/test let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hey, i'm taking my test next weekend I was wondering how your interview went 
what kind of questions did they ask and do you have any tips to score good? Also how long did it take you to get in and what was your interview score? thanks alot!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Socalsparky92!

Best of luck with your new endeavor.

Never heard of having an apprentice need the whole tool list the first day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Jose618!

Best of luck with your test.


----------



## Socalsparky92

Jose618 said:


> Hey, i'm taking my test next weekend I was wondering how your interview went
> 
> what kind of questions did they ask and do you have any tips to score good? Also how long did it take you to get in and what was your interview score? thanks alot!




It went well, they ask basic interview questions which took me offguard. But it was more like how you work, your experience, what your employers would say about you. Along those lines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socalsparky92

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @Socalsparky92!
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with your new endeavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of having an apprentice need the whole tool list the first day.




Yeah I guess we don't have to have them just for what they asked for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose618

Socalsparky92 said:


> It went well, they ask basic interview questions which took me offguard. But it was more like how you work, your experience, what your employers would say about you. Along those lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, did you have any electrical or construction experience??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Socalsparky92 said:


> Yeah I guess we don't have to have them just for what they asked for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes more sense.


----------



## Socalsparky92

Jose618 said:


> Thanks man, did you have any electrical or construction experience??




Yeah I had 1.5 years of residential electrical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phage

Hey! About to take my exam at the end of this month for Local 11 and was curious whether there was a electronics/mechanical knowledge section on the test, or whether it's just reading comprehension and math. Also how much time was there between your written exam/interview/boot camp. Thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Phage!

Best of luck on the test and getting in.


----------



## Socalsparky92

Phage said:


> Hey! About to take my exam at the end of this month for Local 11 and was curious whether there was a electronics/mechanical knowledge section on the test, or whether it's just reading comprehension and math. Also how much time was there between your written exam/interview/boot camp. Thanks!




Good luck! There is a mechanical reasoning, reading comprehension, and mathematics portion. There was about a 4 month time between my test and interview and about 5 months before I got notified about boot camp. I scored pretty high on both so that helped a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.A.R

Socalsparky92 said:


> What's up guys,
> I was just called in for boot camp and I start on Monday the 17th, I got word that they do a tool check to see if you have all of your tools on the apprentice/CW list and if you don't they give you the boot. Just looking for some answers. If anyone has any questions about the process or prepping for interview/test let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I don't remember getting checked for tools but make sure you have them by your last day of boot camp. You will get dispatch that day, good luck


----------



## jvtejeda

what was your interview score? how was boot camp? i interviewed this past Saturday and want a rough estimate of how long i will be waiting.


----------



## Dglemont

jvtejeda said:


> what was your interview score? how was boot camp? i interviewed this past Saturday and want a rough estimate of how long i will be waiting.




I scored 85 and waited about a month to start boot camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

